# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Forerunner, activity trackers, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/564291

----------


## Airicist

Forerunner 15: Activity Tracking

 Published on May 6, 2014




> Stay on top of your fitness goals between workouts with activity tracking features on Forerunner 15 that remind you when it's time to move and count steps and calories burned all day.

----------


## Airicist

Forerunner 15: Garmin Connect 

 Published on Jun 6, 2014




> When your workout's done, upload to the Garmin Connect™ site to see your run on a map, view a daily summary of your activities and share with friends. You can also join online challenges and earn virtual badges for extra motivation.

----------


## Airicist

Garmin presents Forerunner 920XT: QUALIFIED

Published on Oct 1, 2014




> What’s it going to take to push your triathlon training to the next level? Find out from professional triathlete and Kona contender, Timothy O’Donnell.

----------


## Airicist

Forerunner 920XT feature overview

Published on Oct 1, 2014




> From the company that launched the world’s first GPS multisport comes a watch that’s qualified to guide your training. Forerunner 920XT — now with running dynamics, connected features and a sleek, wetsuit-friendly design.

----------


## Airicist

Garmin Forerunner 920XT: Pairing with Your Smartphone 

 Published on Oct 27, 2014




> From the company that launched the world’s first GPS multisport devices comes a watch that’s qualified to guide the training of elite and amateur athletes alike. Learn how to pair your watch with your smartphone so you can enable Smart Notifications. Via our free Garmin Connect app, you can get phone calls, texts and other messages right on your watch while you are out enjoying your workout.

----------


## Airicist

Garmin Forerunner 920XT: Training Tools - Pool Swim Profile 

Published on Dec 30, 2014




> Forerunner 920XT offers detailed swimming metrics, in addition to running and cycling features. Learn how to use the Pool Swim profile to record your swim time, rest time, distance, pace, stroke count and stroke type and more to add variety and fun to any water workout.

----------

